# Please help me evaluate the package



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello all

I have had a lot of help with figuring out where to live etc. and I say thank you very much to all of you that contribute.

Now I need some further assistance please:

My package looks as follows and will be up for negotiation in about 3 months, by then I would ideally like to know how to navigate this so all input is welcome:

I am a very experienced veterinarian and this is the way it stands at the moment:

Salary 18 000 AED per month

Transport Allowance 2000 AED per month

Housing Allowance 10 000 AED

There is an annual allowance of 12 000 AED for continued professional development.

I have no idea what the going rate is, so any input would be much appreciated.
Thanks all

lane:lane:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

31K a month all in is a very livable package for a single expat in Dubai.

I don't know how it compares to other vets but you will live well as long as you don't go crazy with shopping and brunches and buying fancy cars.

By the way, in your other thread you mentioned the clinic was putting you in housing in Silicon Oasis? Is this on top of your housing allowance, or will the housing allowance be deducted to pay for the apartment? I ask this because 120,000 is way too much for an apartment in Silicon Oasis. You can get a very nice 1-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Downtown for that, or a two bedroom in JLT or Motor City. 



CatCT said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have had a lot of help with figuring out where to live etc. and I say thank you very much to all of you that contribute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Single ? Family ? Makes a big difference 10 K a month is good for a single , not good for a family of 5

If you have school aged children that is a huge expense for which you do not have any compensation listed.


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> 31K a month all in is a very livable package for a single expat in Dubai.
> 
> I don't know how it compares to other vets but you will live well as long as you don't go crazy with shopping and brunches and buying fancy cars.
> 
> By the way, in your other thread you mentioned the clinic was putting you in housing in Silicon Oasis? Is this on top of your housing allowance, or will the housing allowance be deducted to pay for the apartment? I ask this because 120,000 is way too much for an apartment in Silicon Oasis. You can get a very nice 1-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Downtown for that, or a two bedroom in JLT or Motor City.



The clinic has said that they will be deducting the rent for the silicone oasis apartment from my allowance, as yet I am waiting for a reply as to what the rate is. 

In terms of cars, I really want to look at something quite cheap to run and probably second hand, I have no need to go overboard, this is about getting a bit of a cushion together whilst I figure out my next move in life and career. I do know I want a social life, I am after all single and would like to meet people LOL! Quite obvious I know but I guess if I don't say so, it may not be that obvious. 

Any help is welcome, excuse the saying but lord knows I've made enough mistakes and my move to the Uk was almost disastrous! I do not want to repeat that.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> Single ? Family ? Makes a big difference 10 K a month is good for a single , not good for a family of 5
> 
> If you have school aged children that is a huge expense for which you do not have any compensation listed.


Single, no kids :juggle:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

120K is waaaaaay too much for an apartment in Silicon Oasis. I took a quick look at Dubizzle and the price range is 70 to 90K for a two bedroom. The only circumstances under which I'd ever consider accepting an apartment at Silicon Oasis in lieu of the housing allowance is if the clinic also paid the dewa, the housing tax, weekly maid service and the fastest internet/tv package.

Silicon Oasis isn't _bad_, per se, but it is boring with few amenities and feels somewhat off the beaten path even if isn't actually that far from anywhere. 

In your position, a single wanting a decent social life with a housing allowance of 120k, I'd take the money and rent a nice 1-bedroom in the Marina or the Palm or Downtown or the Greens/Views, with enough remaining to cover the utilities/dewa/internet and be much better positioned. And you'd be much closer to the office too, and a short taxi ride anywhere you need except the outer golf courses.

You can get a 1-bedroom with Emirates golf course views in the Fairways, my old building in the Greens, for under 120k now. 

Alternatively, you can get a decent 1-bedroom in Silicon Oasis for 60K and save the other 60K! Which is not a bad thing to do at all.





CatCT said:


> The clinic has said that they will be deducting the rent for the silicone oasis apartment from my allowance, as yet I am waiting for a reply as to what the rate is.
> 
> In terms of cars, I really want to look at something quite cheap to run and probably second hand, I have no need to go overboard, this is about getting a bit of a cushion together whilst I figure out my next move in life and career. I do know I want a social life, I am after all single and would like to meet people LOL! Quite obvious I know but I guess if I don't say so, it may not be that obvious.
> 
> ...


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> 120K is waaaaaay too much for an apartment in Silicon Oasis. I took a quick look at Dubizzle and the price range is 70 to 90K for a two bedroom. The only circumstances under which I'd ever consider accepting an apartment at Silicon Oasis in lieu of the housing allowance is if the clinic also paid the dewa, the housing tax, weekly maid service and the fastest internet/tv package.
> 
> Silicon Oasis isn't _bad_, per se, but it is boring with few amenities and feels somewhat off the beaten path even if isn't actually that far from anywhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks, whatever I can save will be great as it adds to me being able to pursue my golf too. This is super advise.


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey Cat. I'd agree with a lot of what's been said. Silicon Oasis is a cheaper part of the city to live as its further away from the heart of things. Be careful that your company aren't pulling a fast one in terms of your allowance. 
Sorry, can't help you regarding vet package but that's a decent wage for single living in Dubai. Oh and your office is in a very nice part of the city.


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Bluedog7 said:


> Hey Cat. I'd agree with a lot of what's been said. Silicon Oasis is a cheaper part of the city to live as its further away from the heart of things. Be careful that your company aren't pulling a fast one in terms of your allowance.
> Sorry, can't help you regarding vet package but that's a decent wage for single living in Dubai. Oh and your office is in a very nice part of the city.


Thanks Bluedog7
I've arrived and I see what everyone says in terms of Silicon Oasis, it really is stuck out in the dessert. 

Can anyone advise me on renting a car, the best and most affordable way to do it, till I have my residency card etc?


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey Cat
Glad you got here safely. I hired through Sixth Car Hire when I first got here but my company had a relationship with them so the rates were competitive. Your best bet might be to phone around a few places as they usually offer a better deal the longer you hire the car for which might not be reflected on their websites. 
Give me a shout if you need any further help. I'm female too if that helps


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Bluedog7 said:


> Hey Cat
> Glad you got here safely. I hired through Sixth Car Hire when I first got here but my company had a relationship with them so the rates were competitive. Your best bet might be to phone around a few places as they usually offer a better deal the longer you hire the car for which might not be reflected on their websites.
> Give me a shout if you need any further help. I'm female too if that helps


It helps, believe me. I need a friend or two. I will looking for a place in Tecom I think, but I need to sort things out with the people that I work for and they're away at the moment. I want to take you up on that offer to meet up, it would be nice to have one friend outside of work.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thrifty offers a basic Tiida rental for 2K a month. If you want the full insurance package it goes up to 2300 a month.

Thrifty has stands at MoE and Dubai Mall.

I find Thrifty the most reasonable of the major chains. Be aware that the cheaper one-man outfit have terrible insurance policies and will bill you for just about everything, including a single scratch.


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

CatCT said:


> It helps, believe me. I need a friend or two. I will looking for a place in Tecom I think, but I need to sort things out with the people that I work for and they're away at the moment. I want to take you up on that offer to meet up, it would be nice to have one friend outside of work.


Hey Cat
I've sent you a private message with my mobile number on it (hopefully you get it this time). Let me know if you don't.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

CatCT said:


> Hello all
> 
> My package looks as follows and will be up for negotiation in about 3 months, by then I would ideally like to know how to navigate this so all input is welcome:
> 
> I am a very experienced veterinarian and this is the way it stands at the moment:



How many years is 'experienced'?


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

More than 10 years, added training and a lot of surgical expertise.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Progress rentacar 8007722 rent a Nissan Sunny for 1600 a month all in.


----------



## CatCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, awesome!

Do you maybe know what documents they require? There is a lot about having a visitors visa etc that I have come across and I do not have my UAE id as yet?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Silicon Oasis isn't _bad_, per se, but it is boring with few amenities and feels somewhat off the beaten path even if isn't actually that far from anywhere.


 That's why I like Silicon. None of the flash expletive come around there and annoy me :noidea:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> That's why I like Silicon. None of the flash expletive come around there and annoy me :noidea:


 Apart from all the Emirates lot.... And you only have one bar - the retreat.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

fat bhoy tim said:


> that's why i like silicon. None of the flash expletives come around there and annoy me :noidea:


 timothy!!!!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

CatCT said:


> I am a very experienced veterinarian and this is the way it stands at the moment:


I hope you donate a day a month to one of the animal shelters, that would be so brilliant.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> I hope you donate a day a month to one of the animal shelters, that would be so brilliant.


Wouldn't it....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Apart from all the Emirates lot.... And you only have one bar - the retreat.


I don't go often, as frankly I'm not much of a drinker, but I recognise most of the regs. There's one Emirati guy who's there a fair bit.

One night he was wearing hotel slippers and a dressing gown, but not from the Premier Inn. He reason was that when he gets home he can go straight to bed. 

Can't fault that logic



BedouGirl said:


> timothy!!!!!


Who? :noidea:


----------

